# Seevral chanegs in sky tv mexico chart



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

Able onely fox sprots + hd 1520
playhosue disney channel hidden ´moe chaneel a<nyoen wqith hdtv fta pelse sacan 58w


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Aransay, the battle between Dish Mexico and Sky is interesting. In a few years, Dish Mexico has gotten 2.2M subs, against Sky's 2.8M. Sky is claiming foul, arguing that Dish is stealing its signals when it tells potential subscribers that with an OTA digital antenna + converter box, it can add all of Televisa's HD channels.

That's what sealed DirecTvs fate in Mexico some years ago. Televisa refused to grant Directv permission to rebroadcast its channels.


----------

